# Don't know what to do!!! advice please



## jguilbe (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm shooting a Mathews Halon 32-6, My draw length is 28.8" exactly. My bow is set to 29" too long for me, but if I set it to 28.5 is too short. What you guys think I should do? Should I shoot it at 29" or at 28.5, any advice will be appreciated. I used a thumb release and I just can't get a consistent anchor point shooting at 29". Thank in advance


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jguilbe said:


> I'm shooting a Mathews Halon 32-6, My draw length is 28.8" exactly. My bow is set to 29" too long for me, but if I set it to 28.5 is too short. What you guys think I should do? Should I shoot it at 29" or at 28.5, any advice will be appreciated. I used a thumb release and I just can't get a consistent anchor point shooting at 29". Thank in advance


Set at 28.5-inches of draw length, and install a new d-loop longer that reaches 0.300-inches longer than your current d-loop, so you can hit your anchor.


----------



## inside X (Mar 2, 2004)

I would set at 29 and twist the main string up about 5 -8 twists . That should shorten it about a 1/4 of an inch. That will also tighten things up and give u about an 1/8 more brace height. Let off should remain the same. String loop would work also as mentioned above but might be difficult to get the same feel of reference points on your face if your nose touches the string. Good shooting


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

28.5" and d loop, always better to be short on draw then long I found


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

bowtech2006 said:


> 28.5" and d loop, always better to be short on draw then long I found


Totally agree


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

How do you know that 28.8" is where you should be?

Allen


----------

